# Fake Batteries



## whartonneil (Jun 7, 2012)

Just got this sent to me.

See this:
reviews.ebay.com/COUNTERFEIT-CANON-FAKE-Batteries-Chargers-Cameras?ugid=10000000006420037

It was also on the TV this morning. I have bought some through e-bay; will not be using them in the future, truth is I guess that an £80 battery bought for £12 on e-bay is dodgy!!!

Neil.......


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2012)

Its been well known you years that almost all new batteries sold on ebay are counterfit, and, its not limited to camera batteries. You are right, don't go there for batteries.

Unfortunately, some dealers have been fooled and bought them to resell. Its best to stick with dealers big enough to buy them direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its been well known you years that almost all new batteries sold on ebay are counterfit, and, its not limited to camera batteries. You are right, don't go there for batteries.
> 
> Unfortunately, some dealers have been fooled and bought them to resell. Its best to stick with dealers big enough to buy them direct from the manufacturer.


----------

